# Listen To Elon Musk’s Awkward Silence After A Question About Tesla’s Self-Driving Fleet



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

*Listen To Elon Musk's Awkward Silence After A Question About Tesla's Self-Driving Fleet*
http://tinyurl.com/oxutc6c


----------



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

He didn't completely write it off...


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I got the impression he may have already agreed to a deal with Uber, was caught off guard by the question, and is unwilling (or unable) to talk about it.


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

it sounded like he didnt want to talk about an ongoing deal and jinx it


----------



## gregbensi (Sep 15, 2016)

Musk is CEO


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I got the impression he may have already agreed to a deal with Uber, was caught off guard by the question, and is unwilling (or unable) to talk about it.


Talk about the blind leading the blind


----------

